# Ports Update without getting prompted for option selection



## clawder (Nov 30, 2015)

Hi FreeBSD Forums,

Can somebody please let me know what combination of switches I need to use for either portupgrade or portmaster so that I can update all the needed packages without a blue backgrounded window appearing asking me to select/deselect options for each package.

I have been trying the following (and variations as found on the internet):

`portmaster -aydbg --no-confirm
portupgrade -ay`

I understood from what I have found that these should automatically confirm package install but they don't seem to automatically accept default options.

I want to be able to start the update of what is now 50 upgrades without having to select

< OK >

in the screen that appears for every package.

Please let me know if I should be going about this in another way.

Thanks!

Chris


----------



## tobik@ (Nov 30, 2015)

Add -G to your portmaster command line.  But if you're going to simply accept default options just use binary packages.


----------



## PacketMan (Nov 30, 2015)

tobik said:


> But if you're going to simply accept default options just use binary packages.



I did that and got in trouble.  I use ports and portmaster exclusively now. I add `-G` to my portmaster options and let it run.  For port installs I use `make config-recursive` to review my settings and configure them in the one shot first, then run the `make install clean[CMD]`[/CMD].


----------



## srobert (Dec 1, 2015)

I usually just use `portmaster -aD`. The options dialog doesn't present itself if options were previously selected, unless there are new options for the port.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 2, 2015)

Don't use both portmaster and portupgrade. Use one or the other.


----------

